# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Աչքերի լինզայի ընտրություն

## Նոյեմ

Ի՞նչպես ընտրել լինզա: 3 ամսո՞վ, թե՝ 1: Ինչակա՞ն, ի՞նչ ֆիրմայի: Մի խոսքով, կիսվեք փորձով:  :Smile: 

Հ.գ.  Պատահաբար էս բաժնում բացեցի, մոդերներ փոխեք  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

Փորձ չունեմ (հուսով եմ՝ չեմ էլ ունենա դեռ երկար ժամանակ), բայց մի բան հիշեցի, պատմեմ՝ որպես այլընտրանք  :Smile: 

Սովորական լինզաներից բացի մի ուրիշ տեսակի լինզա էլ կա, որ դնում են միայն գիշերները: Քնի ընթացքում լինզաները «աշխատում» են, առավոտյան դրանք հանում ես, ու առանց ոչ մի բանի տեսողությունդ հիանալի է լինում ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում:
Առաջին պատահած հղումը որ գտա դրանց մասին՝




Մի օր մի բժշկուհի էր պատմում դրանց մասին, ասում էր, որ իր տղայի համար էլ է դրանցից գնել: Շատ էր գովում: Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ էն միտքը, որ բնական վիճակով ես կարողանում տեսնել աշխարհը, ոչ թե ապակու միջից կամ լինզայի: Համ էլ, կարծեմ, դրանք նաև օգնում էին ուղղել տեսողությունը:
Շատ մանրամասներ չեմ հիշում, բուժկենտրոնի անունն էլ չեմ հիշում (Հայաստանում միայն իրենց մոտ կան դրանք, համ էլ նախնական ստուգումներ են պետք՝ պարզելու համար, թե արդյոք կարելի է դրանք դնել, թե ոչ, ու եթե այո, ապա հատկապես որը), բայց եթե հետաքրքրի, կարծում եմ, կկարողանամ ճշտել:

Բավականին թանկ էին, բայց դրա փոխարեն օգտագործման ժամկետը մինչև 5 տարի է:

----------


## GriFFin

Լինզայի ժամկետի ընտրությունը կախված ա տեսողության աստիճանից, լինզայի որակից ու քո ֆինանսական վիճակից: Եթե ցանկանաս ես իմ լինզաներից խորհուրդ կտամ: Իրանք ինձ իմ օպտոմեդն ա նշանակում ու որ խնդրում ես տալիս ա ժամանակավոր դնես, որ տեսնես կարողանում ես կրել, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Փորձ չունեմ (հուսով եմ՝ չեմ էլ ունենա դեռ երկար ժամանակ), բայց մի բան հիշեցի, պատմեմ՝ որպես այլընտրանք 
> 
> Սովորական լինզաներից բացի մի ուրիշ տեսակի լինզա էլ կա, որ դնում են միայն գիշերները: Քնի ընթացքում լինզաները «աշխատում» են, առավոտյան դրանք հանում ես, ու առանց ոչ մի բանի տեսողությունդ հիանալի է լինում ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում:
> Առաջին պատահած հղումը որ գտա դրանց մասին՝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մի օր մի բժշկուհի էր պատմում դրանց մասին, ասում էր, որ իր տղայի համար էլ է դրանցից գնել: Շատ էր գովում: Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ էն միտքը, որ բնական վիճակով ես կարողանում տեսնել աշխարհը, ոչ թե ապակու միջից կամ լինզայի: Համ էլ, կարծեմ, դրանք նաև օգնում էին ուղղել տեսողությունը:
> ...


Ես ճիշտն ասած ես լինզաներից բժիշկիս մոտ տեսել եմ: Ու եդքանել թանգ չէին: Ավելի շուտ թանգ էին, բայց ոչ իմ մտածածի չափ: Ինքը տեսողության շտկմանը չի նպաստում, զուտ սուբյեկտիվ լավացնում ա, բայց օբյեկտիվ նույն ա մնում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Եթե ցանկանաս ես իմ լինզաներից խորհուրդ կտամ::


-3.5 մի աչքը, -3,75՝ մյուսը: Որակով լինզա եմ ուզում, միջին գնի՝ ո՛չ ահավոր թանկ, ո՛չ էլ էժան: Եթե քո  լինզայի անուն-մանունը ասեիր, շատ գոհ կլինեի  :Jpit:  Ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունեմ լիզնաներից:

----------


## GriFFin

Ես քեզ գրել եմ ։)  Չեմ ուզում գովազդի նման ստացվի) Ընդանրապես մեծ սրոկերով պետք չի գնել, լավ են 1 ամսանոց կամ 2 ամսանոցները։  Բացատրեմ` գնել ես 1 զույգ 15000 դրամանոց, որի ժամկետը կես տարի ա։ Եդ կես տարվա ընթացքուլ լինզան կարա կեղտոտվի, ճղվի, կորի ու էլի լիքը բաներ։ Իսկ կարճ ժամկետանոցները քչացնում են ինֆեկցիայի հավանականությունը ու ավելի էժան են։  Իհարկե դա կապված է մարդու հիգիենայի հետ, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ առաջին անգամ կրողները եդքանել ուշադիր չեն։  Կան շատ էժաներ ( 5000 դրամ կես տարի ժամկետով), բայց դրանք մի 6 ժամից սկսում են ցավացնել ու շատ թանկերը ( 8000 դրամ 1 ամիս )… Մի խոսքով շատ կա)))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նոյեմ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գնալ Օպտոմեդ Կանադա (Ալեք Մանուկյան 9) որտեղ աչքերդ կստուգեն ու կնշանակեն ճիշտ լինզաներ։ Դու չես կարող լինզան ինքնուրույն ընտրել, նախ ակնաբույժը պիտի ստուգի, տեսնի աչքերիդ վրա ոնց է նստում։ Ու 6 ամսվա լինզաներ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս կրել, շատ շուտ են փչանում ու իրականում դրանք վեց ամսվա համար չեն, ավելի կարճ ժամկետների համար են նախատեսված։

Օրինակ մի ժամանակ Զեյթունից էի լինզաներ վերցնում, որը բժիշկը 6 ամսով էր տալիս, հետո պարզեցի, որ դրանք 1-2 ամսվա համար էին նախատեսված։ Երրորդ-չորրորդ ամսից փոշուց փչանում էին ու ցավացնում ու ստիպված նորն էի վերցնում։ Հետո գնացի Օպտոմեդ, բժիշկը նայեց, պարզվեց լինզաները փոքր են աչքերիս համար ու ավելի կարճ ժամկետի համար էին նախատեսված։

Հիմա 2 ամսով լինզաներ եմ դնում, տուփի մեջ 3 զույգ են, 6 ամիս դիմանում են, գինը 30.000 դրամ։ Չնայած ինտերնետով նույն լինզաներից եմ գտել մոտ երկու անգամ ավելի էժան, հաջորդ անգամ փորձելու եմ օնլայն առնել։

----------

GriFFin (27.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ի՞նչպես ընտրել լինզա: 3 ամսո՞վ, թե՝ 1: Ինչակա՞ն, ի՞նչ ֆիրմայի: Մի խոսքով, կիսվեք փորձով: 
> 
> Հ.գ.  Պատահաբար էս բաժնում բացեցի, մոդերներ փոխեք


Պետք է ընտրել կոնտակտային լինզա` 1 ամսով կրելու համար: 
Եթե լավն եք ուզում, որակովն եք ուզում, ապա դրանք են` Ciba Vision - ի Air Optix Night and Day և Cooper Vision - ի Biofinity.  
Իհարկե, էլի կլինեն լավ լինզաներ: 
Իմ կողմից նշվածները արժեն 12000 - 15000 դրամ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Նոյեմ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գնալ Օպտոմեդ Կանադա (Ալեք Մանուկյան 9) որտեղ աչքերդ կստուգեն ու կնշանակեն ճիշտ լինզաներ։ Դու չես կարող լինզան ինքնուրույն ընտրել, նախ ակնաբույժը պիտի ստուգի, տեսնի աչքերիդ վրա ոնց է նստում։ Ու 6 ամսվա լինզաներ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս կրել, շատ շուտ են փչանում ու իրականում դրանք վեց ամսվա համար չեն, ավելի կարճ ժամկետների համար են նախատեսված։
> 
> Օրինակ մի ժամանակ Զեյթունից էի լինզաներ վերցնում, որը բժիշկը 6 ամսով էր տալիս, հետո պարզեցի, որ դրանք 1-2 ամսվա համար էին նախատեսված։ Երրորդ-չորրորդ ամսից փոշուց փչանում էին ու ցավացնում ու ստիպված նորն էի վերցնում։ Հետո գնացի Օպտոմեդ, բժիշկը նայեց, պարզվեց լինզաները փոքր են աչքերիս համար ու ավելի կարճ ժամկետի համար էին նախատեսված։
> 
> Հիմա 2 ամսով լինզաներ եմ դնում, տուփի մեջ 3 զույգ են, 6 ամիս դիմանում են, գինը 30.000 դրամ։ Չնայած ինտերնետով նույն լինզաներից եմ գտել մոտ երկու անգամ ավելի էժան, հաջորդ անգամ փորձելու եմ օնլայն առնել։


Եսել եմ եդ խորհուրդ տվել:   :Smile:  Հ.Գ. Որ փորձես, իմ հետել կկիսվե՞ս տպավորություններովդ:

----------


## Հարդ

Լինզա օգտագործող մարդիկ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, հնարավոր ա՞ 6 ամիս անընդմեջ կրել, գնալ աշխատանքի, համակարգչով աշխատել, հաճախ մինչև ճամը 22 ը: Լրջագույն ընտրության առաջ եմ կանգնած. քթի միջնապատի վիրահատություն ա անհրաժեշտ, պատրաստ եմ դրան գնալ, բայց ասեցին, որ 6 ամիս ակնոց չի կարելի կրել: Լինզա իհարկե օգտագործում եմ, բայց անգամ մի օրվա մեջ օրվա վերջում աչքերս սկսում են ցավալ, չնայած որ լինզաներիս լավ եմ նայում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լինզա օգտագործող մարդիկ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, հնարավոր ա՞ 6 ամիս անընդմեջ կրել, գնալ աշխատանքի, համակարգչով աշխատել, հաճախ մինչև ճամը 22 ը: Լրջագույն ընտրության առաջ եմ կանգնած. քթի միջնապատի վիրահատություն ա անհրաժեշտ, պատրաստ եմ դրան գնալ, բայց ասեցին, որ 6 ամիս ակնոց չի կարելի կրել: Լինզա իհարկե օգտագործում եմ, բայց անգամ մի օրվա մեջ օրվա վերջում աչքերս սկսում են ցավալ, չնայած որ լինզաներիս լավ եմ նայում:


Իհարկե հնարավոր ա։
 Եթե աչքերդ ցավում են, լինզաներդ փոխի, մի քիչ էքսպերիմենտներ արա, մինչև գտնես որն ա ամենահարմարը։ Օրինակ շնչող լինզա վերցրու ու կարճաժամկետ (2, 1 ամսվա կամ շաբաթական)։

Հիմա ո՞ր ֆիրմայինն ես կրում։

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

GriFFin (23.04.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իհարկե հնարավոր ա։
>  Եթե աչքերդ ցավում են, լինզաներդ փոխի, մի քիչ էքսպերիմենտներ արա, մինչև գտնես որն ա ամենահարմարը։ Օրինակ շնչող լինզա վերցրու ու կարճաժամկետ (2, 1 ամսվա կամ շաբաթական)։
> 
> Հիմա ո՞ր ֆիրմայինն ես կրում։
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Հիմա Bausch and Lomb - ի Optima FW - ա երեք ամիսանոց: Բայց բանն էլ են ա որ երևի արդեն 3րդ տեսակի լինզան ա: Առաջ տարիներով նույնն էի վերցնում, հիմա անունն եմ մոռացել: Բայց արդեն փորձը ցույց ա տվել որ երեք տարբեր բաներ ու բոլորի հետ էլ գրեթե նույն արդյունքը: 

Մենակ մեկ մեկ պատահել ա, որ նույն մոդելի լինզան շատ լավ ա եղել, բայց նույնի հաջորդ զույգը ոչ էնքան:

Եթե հնարավոր ա, էդ արդեն շատ լավ ա, որովհետև եթե չգտնեմ տարբերակ վիրահատությունը անորոշ ժամանակով պետք ա հետաձգեմ:

----------


## GriFFin

Հերթապահության օրերին, ես իմ լինզաները 24 ժամ եմ կրում ու խնդիր չեմ ունենում։ Այսինքն ունենում եմ, բայց լինում են նույնը ինչ ակնոցի դեպքում։ Պարզապես նորմայից հաճախ եմ խոնավեցնում։ Պետք ա նշեմ, որ իմ լինզաներս շնչող են և միանվագ կերպով մաքսիմալ կարելի ա կրել մոտ 28 ժամ։
Հ.Գ. Հերթապահության առավոտը նենց հավես ա լինեում, երբ ժամանակ եմ գտնում քնելու ու աչքերս բացում՝ ամեն ինչ պարզ տեսնում եմ։ Մոռանում եմ, որ լինզաներով եմ քնել։

----------

Freeman (23.04.2017), Հարդ (23.04.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Լինզա օգտագործող մարդիկ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, հնարավոր ա՞ 6 ամիս անընդմեջ կրել, գնալ աշխատանքի, համակարգչով աշխատել, հաճախ մինչև ճամը 22 ը: Լրջագույն ընտրության առաջ եմ կանգնած. քթի միջնապատի վիրահատություն ա անհրաժեշտ, պատրաստ եմ դրան գնալ, բայց ասեցին, որ 6 ամիս ակնոց չի կարելի կրել: Լինզա իհարկե օգտագործում եմ, բայց անգամ մի օրվա մեջ օրվա վերջում աչքերս սկսում են ցավալ, չնայած որ լինզաներիս լավ եմ նայում:


Իսկ պատճառը՞ այդքան երկար  ակնոց չկրելու։

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հիմա Bausch and Lomb - ի Optima FW - ա երեք ամիսանոց: Բայց բանն էլ են ա որ երևի արդեն 3րդ տեսակի լինզան ա: Առաջ տարիներով նույնն էի վերցնում, հիմա անունն եմ մոռացել: Բայց արդեն փորձը ցույց ա տվել որ երեք տարբեր բաներ ու բոլորի հետ էլ գրեթե նույն արդյունքը: 
> 
> Մենակ մեկ մեկ պատահել ա, որ նույն մոդելի լինզան շատ լավ ա եղել, բայց նույնի հաջորդ զույգը ոչ էնքան:
> 
> Եթե հնարավոր ա, էդ արդեն շատ լավ ա, որովհետև եթե չգտնեմ տարբերակ վիրահատությունը անորոշ ժամանակով պետք ա հետաձգեմ:


Իմ բժիշկը (Օպտոմեդից) Bausch & Lomb-ից խորհուրդ էր տալիս հեռու մնալ։ Ես Cooper Vision-ի լինզաներն եմ օգտագործում ու շատ գոհ եմ։ Համ էլ երեք ամիսը շատ ա լինզայի համար, անցի մի ամսանոց լինզաների (սրանք մինչև երկու ամիս հնարավոր են կրել)։

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

Հարդ (23.04.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ պատճառը՞ այդքան երկար  ակնոց չկրելու։


Դե ասում են որ ակնոցը կդեֆորմացնի նոր վիրահատած քիթը:




> Իմ բժիշկը (Օպտոմեդից) Bausch & Lomb-ից խորհուրդ էր տալիս հեռու մնալ։ Ես Cooper Vision-ի լինզաներն եմ օգտագործում ու շատ գոհ եմ։ Համ էլ երեք ամիսը շատ ա լինզայի համար, անցի մի ամսանոց լինզաների (սրանք մինչև երկու ամիս հնարավոր են կրել)։


Երեք ամիս չեմ էլ օգտագործում, ցանկացած լինզաներ ամիս ու կեսից հետո սկսում են անտանելի դառնալ: Բայց օրինակ հենց էսօր, երբ մոտ 5 ժամ կրեցի 23 օր առաջ բացած լինզաներս, աչքերս կարմրել են:

----------


## GriFFin

> Դե ասում են որ ակնոցը կդեֆորմացնի նոր վիրահատած քիթը:
> 
> 
> 
> Երեք ամիս չեմ էլ օգտագործում, ցանկացած լինզաներ ամիս ու կեսից հետո սկսում են անտանելի դառնալ: Բայց օրինակ հենց էսօր, երբ մոտ 5 ժամ կրեցի 23 օր առաջ բացած լինզաներս, աչքերս կարմրել են:


Առաջին անգամ եմ նման երկար ժամկետ լսում։ Երևի հիմա կարգը փոխվել ա։ Կճշտեմ։
Իսկ խոնավեցնում ե՞ս աչքերդ։ Ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ:

----------


## Հարդ

> Առաջին անգամ եմ նման երկար ժամկետ լսում։ Երևի հիմա կարգը փոխվել ա։ Կճշտեմ։
> Իսկ խոնավեցնում ե՞ս աչքերդ։ Ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ:


Որ ճշտես խնդրում եմ տեղեկացրու  :Smile: 
Այ դա չեմ անում ու երբեք չեմ խոնավեցրել (կուղղեմ անպայման էս սխալը): Բայց եթե լինզան դնելու հենց առաջին պահից էլ որոշակի անհարմարություն կա կարծում ես խոնավեցնե՞լն ա պատճառը: Մի տեսակ պատկերի հստակությունը կորում ա շատ թույլ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Որ ճշտես խնդրում եմ տեղեկացրու 
> Այ դա չեմ անում ու երբեք չեմ խոնավեցրել (կուղղեմ անպայման էս սխալը): Բայց եթե լինզան դնելու հենց առաջին պահից էլ որոշակի անհարմարություն կա կարծում ես խոնավեցնե՞լն ա պատճառը: Մի տեսակ պատկերի հստակությունը կորում ա շատ թույլ:


Տարաբնույթ կարծիքներ են։ Ավելի ճիշտ ա հետևել քո բժիշկի հրահանգներին։ 
Պատճառներից մեկը դա է։ Մնացածը առանց զննելու կամ ավելի մանրամասն զրուցելու չեմ կարող ասել։

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

Հարդ (29.04.2017)

----------

